# Yes, you can polish a turd...



## LPBlue (Feb 2, 2006)

I had seen this done by someone else and had to try it for myself. Take an old Nintendo NES...










Add a few transplants and you get...



















DeViateD player. I made a template for the outputs, measured, drilled etc. and generally McGuyver'd it in there (boards had to be flipped, wires extended, new switches hooked up) only to find that it works just great The original power switch still works for power and the game reset switch opens and closes the tray. all other functions are controlled by the remote. All I have left to do is fill the original controller port holes with a dark gel to cover the IR sensor and route the power from the power led on the dvd control board to the led on the NES sitchboard. I highly recommend the ordeal to the technically adept...it keeps the chops up.evilGuitar:


----------



## SCREEM (Feb 2, 2006)

I think we need to scale back your leisure time.


----------



## walden (Feb 5, 2006)

SCREEM said:


> I think we need to scale back your leisure time.


hahahaha amen to that brother


----------



## Emohawk (Feb 3, 2006)

With your "polish a turd" subject, I hope the first flick you watched was Christine!

I get a kick out of people who do stuff like this. I have been considering modding an old Atari 2600 console into a DVD player or a small form-factor multimedia PC...


----------



## PintoMusic (Feb 5, 2006)

Emohawk said:


> I get a kick out of people who do stuff like this. I have been considering modding an old Atari 2600 console into a DVD player or a small form-factor multimedia PC...


I get a kick out of it too. I wanted someone to gut my old Peavey Rage and turn it into a single-ended tube amp but unfortunately the chassis isn't quite big enough.


----------



## mick7 (Mar 20, 2006)

THAT IS CRAZZZZZY:rockon: 

looks kind of confusing:confused-smiley-010 oh well


ITS STILL F***ING CRAZY:rockon: :rockon:


----------



## SinCron (Mar 2, 2006)

I seriously want that.


----------



## mick7 (Mar 20, 2006)

^ lol good luck


----------



## SinCron (Mar 2, 2006)

To the Salvation Army thrift store!


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

SinCron said:


> To the Salvation Army thrift store!


...i was there last night (newmarket). picked up a sony tape deck in almost new condition for $10.

i also have a sony boombox that i got from value village for $5. it has stereo ins and outs, stereo mic in, decent built in (mono) mic and vu meter - great for sitting around recording song ideas etc.


----------



## Xanadu (Feb 3, 2006)

david henman said:


> ...i was there last night (newmarket). picked up a sony tape deck in almost new condition for $10.
> 
> i also have a sony boombox that i got from value village for $5. it has stereo ins and outs, stereo mic in, decent built in (mono) mic and vu meter - great for sitting around recording song ideas etc.


lol yay for cheap shit.:rockon:


----------



## SinCron (Mar 2, 2006)

This thread makes me want to find Plymouth Fury.


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

Now how are you going to play Duck Hunt?


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

SinCron said:


> This thread makes me want to find Plymouth Fury.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

This guy was on the forum for 11 years and was "last seen May 12th, 2017"

Anyone know if he played bass for Iron Butterfly?


----------



## Guest (May 13, 2018)

It won't be long before cd/dvd players will be relics.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

butterknucket said:


> Now how are you going to play Duck Hunt?


My favorite game! Memory lane or what? Lol

That game became my obsession back in the day!


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

There are several brands of turd polish. This appears to be a favourite


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

PintoMusic said:


> I get a kick out of it too. I wanted someone to gut my old Peavey Rage and turn it into a single-ended tube amp but unfortunately the chassis isn't quite big enough.


That sounds like a challenge


----------

